# Anyone have this paper?



## t_mclellan (May 5, 2010)

Do any of you have a copy of this paper?

Incubation temperature has long-term effects on behavior of young Pine snakes (Pituophis melanoleucus)

Journal-Behavioral Ecology and Sociobiology
Issue-Volume 24, Number 4 / April, 1989
Publisher-Springer Berlin / Heidelberg
Pages-201-207

Thanks


----------



## webskipper (May 6, 2010)

Have you tried the Ecological Society of America esajournals.org


----------



## N2TORTS (May 6, 2010)

t_mclellan said:


> Do any of you have a copy of this paper?
> 
> Incubation temperature has long-term effects on behavior of young Pine snakes (Pituophis melanoleucus)
> 
> ...


 Here ya go! ....Joanna Burger1

(1) Department of Biological Sciences, Rutgers University, Piscataway, NJ, USA 

Received: 24 February 1988 Accepted: 3 January 1989 

Summary Eggs of pine snakes (Pituophis melanoleucus) were incubated at constant temperatures of 21Ã‚Â°, 23Ã‚Â°, 26Ã‚Â°, 28Ã‚Â°, 30Ã‚Â° and 32Ã‚Â° C to determine behavioural differences as a function of incubation temperature. For all behavioural and physiological measures hatchlings from medium incubation temperatures (26Ã‚Â°, 28Ã‚Â°) performed tests better than those hatchlings from eggs incubated at low temperatures (21Ã‚Â°, 23Ã‚Â°). For some behavioural tests hatchlings from eggs incubated at high temperature (30Ã‚Â°, 32Ã‚Â°) performed less well than medium temperature hatchlings. These differences were not due to ambient temperatures or age of testing since these were held constant. Some of the behavioural differences persisted for 24 weeks.

http://www.springerlink.com/content/nq281838jg86n405/fulltext.pdf


JD~


----------



## t_mclellan (May 7, 2010)

Thanks every one.
But the reason I asked if anyone had it was because the journal is only available on "springerlink". 
I have subscriptions to similar sites & was trying to avoid another one.

Again thanks.
Tom


----------

